# Red eyes



## bikiescum2003 (Sep 19, 2006)

just thought id post a pic of this guy as you dont often see to many pics on sites of these


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Sep 19, 2006)

great idea the thumbnails on pics!


----------



## Slugga!! (Sep 25, 2006)

any idea where i can get red-eyes at a resonable price in south australia. i have been thinking of setting up a big 6-foot tank with a few in it...


----------



## jnglgrl (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww, how cute


----------



## jonesc1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Slugga!! said:


> any idea where i can get red-eyes at a resonable price in south australia. i have been thinking of setting up a big 6-foot tank with a few in it...



Theres a pet shop in Surrey Downs that had them for $20-25 the other week, probably still have some. Feathers and Fins on Grenfell Rd. Also, Aggies Aquariums at Pooraka had them for $22 last week, they might have some left.


----------



## Slugga!! (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks for that jonesc1! im in the northern suburbs and know of aggies, and the few others around that area. Didnt realize they may have had some.- sounds like you must like visiting pet shops 2!


----------



## jonesc1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, well i get my crickets and stuff from aggies, he breeds a lot of frogs and has a mate who supplies him with them. He also had Centralian Treefrogs (Litoria gilleni) for $25. Not sure if he has any of those left. He can frogs in aswell if he doesnt have any in store.


----------



## meshe1969 (Sep 26, 2006)

There has been some problems with frogs in S.A pet shops, check here before you buy. 

http://www.fdrproject.org.au/


Have you bought any frogs or tadpoles from anyone
in South Australia in the past year?
We have now received a report (May 2006) that frogs with the dreaded "Redlynch" virus are being sold by a SA pet shop. We need to know how many other sellers in that state are distributing diseased animals. We also want to help anyone who has already bought these frogs and is experiencing problems such as: the rear legs don't work properly, the juveniles don't seem to be growing, the spine is getting a curve or bump in it, the animals have died suddenly, or other frogs you already had are now getting sick since you bought new ones. A full symptom list for the "Redlynch virus" is in the new page on Redlynch virus.


----------



## Slugga!! (Sep 29, 2006)

hmmm cheers for the heads up meshe. ill keep an eye out for it.


----------



## jimjones (Oct 2, 2006)

also a 6 foot tank is to long there arboreal an like vertical space more than horizontal


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 2, 2006)

jimjones knows his stuff.


----------



## andyh (Oct 2, 2006)

Aggies aquariums in pooraka has redeyes, quite cheap too.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics . Checkout frogs for sale on the web.


----------

